# how old were you when?



## divershona

you're first LO was born?

i know a few of us have more than one baby/toddler but i was wondering what the average age for all of us was when we had our first little monkey's?


----------



## divershona

although I had my little boy at 16, i voted 19 as thats the age i was when Kaya was born.


----------



## Bexxx

I was 19. I'll be 20 next month :dance:


----------



## newmommy23

Not counting my :angel: I delivered, Molly was born a month after I turned 20.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I had not long gone 19 when my first LO was born


----------



## rockys-mumma

I was 20!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Not counting :angel:'s I was 18 x


----------



## Harli

I was 14 when I had Azia, 17 (now) when I had Leela.


----------



## rileybaby

I was 15 x


----------



## KaceysMummy

I had Kacey when I was 18 :) x


----------



## Crumbsx

My daughter was born a week before my 18th birthday


----------



## lauram_92

Had Oliver a month and a half after I turned 18. :)


----------



## sarah0108

I was 16 when harriet was born, 17 for max


----------



## Shannyxox

2 weeks before my 16th, so 15 :)


----------



## 112110

16.


----------



## vaniilla

I was 20 :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Thought that said "how old were you when you were first born" for a minute, haha. I was like um....seconds old 

I had just turned 21 2 months before when Arianna was born


----------



## amygwen

I was 20!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

19 :)


----------



## ONoez2010

16


----------



## x__amour

19. :flower:


----------



## Melibu90

Just under 3weeks after my 20th x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I was 19 when she was born and turned 20 3 months after she was born


----------



## cabbagebaby

he was born 15 days after my 17th birthday


----------



## Rhio92

2 months after I turned 18 x


----------



## Burchy314

I had Jayden 15 days after turning 18.


----------



## mayb_baby

I had Michael at 18


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Gave birth to my daughter 4 months after I turned 18. Then had my son at 19 :)


----------



## Jellyt

I was 20 when I had my angel, violet. 22 when I had Evelyn


----------



## lucy_x

I was 18, 2 months from being 19.


----------



## lizardbreath

19 when I had Jaymer . 21 when I had kat


----------



## missZOEEx

I was 17 when I had Isaac. :)


----------



## beths baby

Im 19 and was when amber-rose was born


----------



## _laura

20 :)


----------



## holly2234

I was 18


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Concieved at 16, gave birth at 17. xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

16


----------



## Hotbump

Exactly a week before I turned 18 :)


----------



## LauraBee

Seventeen and a half (almost exactly) :thumbup:


----------



## tasha41

19 :)


----------



## stacy1991

19 when concieved 20 when gave birth


----------



## Mellie1988

18 when Grace was conceived, had her a month after my 19th....conceived theo when I was 20, he was born a month after my 21st 

X


----------



## highhopes19

i was 20 when i had isabelle in november and 21 in april xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

I was 16:flower:


----------



## Neferet

Isaac was concieved when I was 17, gave birth to him when I was 18.


----------



## we can't wait

I was 20 when she was born. :flow:


----------



## NewMommy17

Kyleigh was the best birthday gift ever at age 18 she came 6 days after my birthday about 6weeksago ! =)


----------



## stefie94

I was 14


----------



## Samanth

19, :)


----------



## flower94

I was 16 with Nevaeh, will be 18 with this one!


----------



## JLFx3

just turned 17 by 4 months! x


----------



## trinaestella

18 & turning 19 in 7 weeks


----------



## soozandlily

My DD is now 4, I conceived when I was 18 after 9 months TTC and had her when I was 19.


----------



## snowfia

17, 18 in 4 days :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

18, 19 in 6 weeks xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Aiden was born when I was 16, I turned 17 a month later. With Mady, I was 18 and with Seraphina, I was 20.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

18 seems to have the most teen pregnancies lol. odd?


----------

